# wow, breaking news!



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 29, 2014)

With his head up WHERE ?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, I thought he/she was just doing "touch your toes" :lofl:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2014)

or maybe this one ..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL, he finally got honest though, do we have any on those? :anyone:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> View attachment 8751



And, it's still true today!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Breaking news....Where are the politicians?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 30, 2014)

oldman said:


> And, it's still true today!



It's amazing how some things really don't change that much, just technology


----------

